# 2nd Highest Derby Pointed



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations, that is very impressive...you must be proud of your boy. Lots of treats and chest rubs tonight.  He is a super looking Golden.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Very very impressive! Congrats to all involved!


----------

